# saw this old yank bus



## n brown (Jul 14, 2014)

nice outfit ,not sure if the campsites would like it This Guy Transformed A Vintage 1940s Bus Into An Awesome Two-Story Home


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Jul 14, 2014)

I loved it till the roof box went up. I love to see good craftsmanship and unusual designs, but the roof box spoils the overall design.


----------



## n brown (Jul 14, 2014)

yeah that back box was a step too far- some people don't know when enough is just right !


----------



## dryad (Jul 14, 2014)

the sleeping pod although practical spoils the whole project, what a shame..
had that been mine, would have raised the whole of the 'mollycroft type section' to have made a sleeping area..


----------



## Touringtheworld (Jul 14, 2014)

......... the back box carbuncle is poo


----------



## roamingman (Jul 14, 2014)

Why do you mock someone else's build, if you have done a self build maybe someone may think your's rubbish, what goes around come's around.
If you just have a run of the mill motorhome, I think some of them to be rubbish, like the ones with bed over cab, some have a carbuncle over the cab.


----------



## GinaRon (Jul 14, 2014)

I just liked it - it will be one of my lottery buys   :lol-049:   :lol-049:   :lol-049:  (we never even win £10 so I will be waiting a long time)


----------



## dryad (Jul 14, 2014)

roamingman said:


> Why do you mock someone else's build, if you have done a self build maybe someone may think your's rubbish, what goes around come's around.
> If you just have a run of the mill motorhome, I think some of them to be rubbish, like the ones with bed over cab, some have a carbuncle over the cab.



i don't think anyone is mocking the conversion/build at all, it just seems a shame that the sleeping quarters are just so out of keeping with the beautiful lines of such a lovely classic old vehicle.. 

just noticed that my previous post hasn't appeared yet, still in the moderation queue i suppose..


----------



## Beemer (Jul 14, 2014)

I like the conversion but, my opinion is I dont like the rear roof box.  I would have left it out.
I wonder if they drive with the plants in position or is the vehicle static.


----------



## Randonneur (Jul 14, 2014)

The upstairs sleeping pod would have been more in keeping with the looks if he had raised up the VW bus section then extended that along the roof to the rear. He wouldn't have needed those supporting struts then.


----------



## REC (Jul 14, 2014)

Love the bus and the inside...agree about the sleeping pod, but I suppose he was being practical not aesthetic...could not stealthcamp in this one!


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jul 14, 2014)

he or she may use it more as a static home as i cannot see it being the most stable vehicle in the world and all the plants wouldn't last too long on the open road  .many Americans that some would call weird just buy a bit of land or even just move on to the land  , and build themselves a home on it . some knock up a home made of wood like log cabins some have used old aircraft others boats or ships many just put a caravan or old rv on it .there allowed to do that as they dont have the restrictive planning laws that we have .they dont have to beg to a set of councilors that are up there selves on the local council planning board ,that's why its called the land of the free.


----------



## n brown (Jul 14, 2014)

ahh we've all been there !


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jul 15, 2014)

when we lived full time in our van ,we did actualy consider joining one of the many hippy communes scattered about no problems with finding a place to lay you head for a while  .in fact we are still members of a uk hippy forum on the net. we dont go on all that much but we still get a monthly letter/e mail thingy whatsit  as we do on wild camping  . there are a couple that i know off down here in south wales, there are probably many more i dont know of aswell   peace be with you man


----------



## phillybarbour (Aug 30, 2014)

Rather unusual modification on the sleeping area.


----------



## Rodeo (Sep 1, 2014)

As has been said..sleeping area spoils the lines,but is practical.Liked the floor paint,done similar on mine.Love the view of the plants though.Thought about plants in my van ,but dont like the creepy crawlies that come with them!


----------

